# Revisited



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I have not drawn anything in awhile so I thought I would share a few of my favorite previous drawings.


----------



## Rrr (Dec 9, 2017)

These are wonderful drawings Just, the likeness in the drawings of your little girl shows the accuracy.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

There is accuracy. The three black and white pictures are of my daughter. The other is a self potrait. You can see the accuracy of it from the photo of me on my page. The accuracy is only part of my distinct style.


----------

